# High dollar rods



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

What is the obsession with these high end rods? I got caught up in it years ago and bought a couple Waterloo's back when you could only get them from Jimmy.I have learned over the years that the old Allstar shrimptail special and rods of the like work just as fine..granted i have never caught a 30 inch trout on one,but have hung some big bull reds on them and had no problems.I know they are very nice rods lite,recoil guides ect ect...i have never broke a rod on a fish or broke or stepped on a guide.I know...different strokes.I was just curious.:brew2:


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

For me it's about the sensitivity and overall weight, helps out a ton on long wades.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My boat is full of $79 Castaways. Bull reds to perch jerkin on the lake. They hold up just fine!


----------



## JSAPP (Feb 21, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> For me it's about the sensitivity and overall weight, helps out a ton on long wades.


 Bingo!! Huge difference in sensitivity. I won't fish anything but my slam mags anymore. To each his own. Buy what you like.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

JSAPP said:


> Bingo!! Huge difference in sensitivity. I won't fish anything but my slam mags anymore. To each his own. Buy what you like.


I do understand to each his own...i was just curious.:brew2:


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Weight, sensitivity, action


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

If your measure of a rod is if it can handle a bull red then, yes, high end blanks are not for you. A broom handle would make a perfectly fine redfish rod.

The last thing I care about is how my trout rods handle reds. Weight, sensitivity and action are whats its all about and the quality and design of the blank makes a huge difference.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Wading all day is sure nicer having a lighter set up ! And they are more sensitive .


----------



## Peeping Tortuga (Aug 11, 2011)

buy the best and you'll never be disappointed


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Since you probably don't need that many rod or reels you might as well have less but of high quality.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Since you probably don't need that many rod or reels you might as well have less but of high quality.


What you talkin bout willis jk lol
Ain't nobody got too many rods n reels
I like hnh very reasonable price ptx does have great action.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Corvette and Chevette (if you old timers still remember that piece of junk from Chevrolet) both would get you from point A to point B, but surely nice to have a slick 'Vette.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

When i get out of my boat for a wade i just carry one rod and reel and lately it's been a FTU silver rod.....no issues at all.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Was fishing 2 weeks ago, took my Billystix and an Allstar, both have a Penn battle 2000. Broke my reel on the Billystix. No problem, just use my back up rod, right? Wrong. After 30 minutes I stopped fishing and switched reels. Sensitivity, lightweight, just a better all around feel.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Shrimpguts said:


> What is the obsession with these high end rods? I got caught up in it years ago and bought a couple Waterloo's back when you could only get them from Jimmy.I have learned over the years that the old Allstar shrimptail special and rods of the like work just as fine..granted i have never caught a 30 inch trout on one,but have hung some big bull reds on them and had no problems.I know they are very nice rods lite,recoil guides ect ect...i have never broke a rod on a fish or broke or stepped on a guide.I know...different strokes.I was just curious.:brew2:


If you have to ask then you don't fish enough. :headknock


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

i used to think the same way. Used to think rods like an Abu Garcia Veritas was a "high end" rod. Then I finally broke down and got a Laguna and it was all over. I don't think a high end rod is a NECESSITY of trout fishing but it's one of those things like Nav in a car. Once you get it you wonder how you survived without it.


----------



## David Ivanhoe (Jul 3, 2006)

our June trip to the coast I bought a Phenix rod M1 7'2" light fast action
with Rocky's expert help at Roys in Corpus. using it with a stradic 12lb trilene big game. 
awesome rod.
first night out caught a nice 25 inch red on top water..actually could feel the red bump it twice....got him in...hooked in front lips edge and gill.
next am, fishing in a foot of water with a 4 inch mullet under a cast.a.bubble.
slammed by a 39inch 30-35lb black drum.
one great rod.
broke my honey of a rod (1986 med heavy AllStar) last year....think I found it's heir.
Phenix rod $170. not bad if I can get another 30 yrs out of it. 
a Good rod....u can tell the difference.
tight lines
Dave


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't you know $300 rods and salt life stickers are all the rage now.......it's best to look the part even if you dont have a ****** clue


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I throw top waters all day with a Penn 209 level wind and Shakespeare tidewater. I like the sensitivity and durability. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

going_deep said:


> Don't you know $300 rods and salt life stickers are all the rage now.......it's best to look the part even if you dont have a ****** clue


Yep (keeping up with the jone's )


----------



## ScooterBoy (Jun 26, 2015)

Can never Go wrong with a good Greenwater Series G loomis! By far the Lightest Rod I've ever used and most grip comfortable :+1:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I throw top waters all day with a Penn 209 level wind and Shakespeare tidewater. I like the sensitivity and durability.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


:rotfl:

Nothing like a 20+ oz combo at the end of the day.

OP what did you do to your Watetloo's? Serious question. All Star doesn't make those shrimptails specials anymore.

They were nice back when they were made here.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Go buy a good fly rod and you'll no longer think a good spinning rod is expensive.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sooooo.........*



Peeping Tortuga said:


> buy the best and you'll never be disappointed


 Just what IS the BEST........? Name 5 rods. Then narrow it down to 2....then 1........Gotta read this one. BC or Spin


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Next thing you are going to ask is why do we all fish with $150 or $200 reels when we could be using a $49.99 H2O Academy reels. If the All Stars work for you and you are happy, use them.

I still have a All Star PRM Classic popping rod that I bought from Academy for $69.99 way back in the day. Made in Houston and good rod. 

Not as good as my Waterloo rod bought back in early 2003. Waterloo is much lighter rod and more sensitive. My Waterloo looks kind of old nowadays with the extra tall recoil stripper guide vs rods being made today.

That is the other thing with rods back then vs rods made today. The guides are so much larger on the older rods of the 80's & 90's vs rods being made today. They still work and catch fish, but are heavier with the older guides.

Lighter is better.


----------



## Fisher23 (Jun 13, 2011)

The big deal about high end roofs for me is when you are artificial. When they are biting light on a light lure then you can't feel it with a cheaper rod. I assume you're using bait by saying you've reeled in bull reds. When bait fishing I feel you can get away with any rod. By the way I'm not saying using bait is bad. Just that I don't think rods matter that much when using bait.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Shrimpguts said:


> What is the obsession with these high end rods? I got caught up in it years ago and bought a couple Waterloo's back when you could only get them from Jimmy.I have learned over the years that the old Allstar shrimptail special and rods of the like work just as fine..granted i have never caught a 30 inch trout on one,but have hung some big bull reds on them and had no problems.I know they are very nice rods lite,recoil guides ect ect...i have never broke a rod on a fish or broke or stepped on a guide.I know...different strokes.I was just curious.:brew2:


One could drive a Camry and it would take you almost any where for a long time or one could drive a Roll Royce and it may take you some where for how long? Just like high maintenance woman vs low one!  BTW, most or all rod blanks are made in China these days.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I knew this question would start a pis sing match because that is what the OP wanted. 
Keep using whatever makes you happy. To the rest of you that think just because some of us use high end rods and that makes us dumb or uppity or whatever, you can all kick rocks! I swear, no one can answer a **** question on here without hurting someone elses feelings. You guys are some of the same crowd that thinks banning this and that will solve a problem. 
High end rods are better because they are lighter, more sensitive and you can fish with them all day chunking lures and not be worn out like with the heavier meat sticks. Some of you probably don't grind all day so a heavier rod does not make any difference but I promise you, the guys like myself that will wade from daylight to dark or pole a skiff for several miles with a rod on their hip, we can tell the difference in a 2oz rod and a 3oz plus. Some folks like to toss their rods in the bed of their truck like firewood amongst beer cans and all sorts of trash, some of us transport them in the cab...you may reconsider buying a high modulus rod if you intend on mistreating it and expecting it not to break. Everyone fishes differently and if the old shrimp tail special is good enough for you, more power to you but don't come on here acting like anyone with a Laguna, Waterloo, H&H, Kistler, Loomis, Phenix, Sarge etc is an idiot for investing the coin on the rod they love to use. This is the reply the OP wanted, just trolling. His little followers will be along shortly bashing me like always for having an opinion.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Speckled said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Nothing like a 20+ oz combo at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


I still have them and i use them from time to time as i do the older ones i have.I have four Waterloo's,few FTU,ton of Houston made Allstars, bunch of TTF rods and use them all...like i said i got caught up in it a while back and the nicer rods are lighter and all,but i don't just grab those.I still buy the old ones when i can.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I knew this question would start a pis sing match because that is what the OP wanted.
> Keep using whatever makes you happy. To the rest of you that think just because some of us use high end rods and that makes us dumb or uppity or whatever, you can all kick rocks! I swear, no one can answer a **** question on here without hurting someone elses feelings. You guys are some of the same crowd that thinks banning this and that will solve a problem.
> High end rods are better because they are lighter, more sensitive and you can fish with them all day chunking lures and not be worn out like with the heavier meat sticks. Some of you probably don't grind all day so a heavier rod does not make any difference but I promise you, the guys like myself that will wade from daylight to dark or pole a skiff for several miles with a rod on their hip, we can tell the difference in a 2oz rod and a 3oz plus. Some folks like to toss their rods in the bed of their truck like firewood amongst beer cans and all sorts of trash, some of us transport them in the cab...you may reconsider buying a high modulus rod if you intend on mistreating it and expecting it not to break. Everyone fishes differently and if the old shrimp tail special is good enough for you, more power to you but don't come on here acting like anyone with a Laguna, Waterloo, H&H, Kistler, Loomis, Phenix, Sarge etc is an idiot for investing the coin on the rod they love to use. This is the reply the OP wanted, just trolling. His little followers will be along shortly bashing me like always for having an opinion.


Where in any of my post did i slam someone for using a high end rod? where? i was asking a question Nancy.....why is it you cry about everything? get off my thread.Man you need to find yourself a female or what ever gender makes you happy to channel your frustration.I asked because a buddy is dead set on spending 325.00 on a rod and was having nothing else (not that i need to explain anything to a Nancy) and we were going back and forth about it.I don't care who uses what ..i was just asking.sad3sm


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

All stars and castaways were good rods until I picked up my first good rod, which was a Loomis GL III, then a GLX. right now, a waterloo HP lite is my favorite rod to throw lures. 

if you can't tell the difference between a nice rod and a $50 chinese all star, that's great. you'll save some money.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Kyle 1974 said:


> All stars and castaways were good rods until I picked up my first good rod, which was a Loomis GL III, then a GLX. right now, a waterloo HP lite is my favorite rod to throw lures.
> 
> if you can't tell the difference between a nice rod and a $50 chinese all star, that's great. you'll save some money.


Oh i can tell the difference alright.Btw i don't own any of the newer Allstar rods all mine are the older 'made in Houston' rods.Like i said Waterloo's,green FTU,Loomis,Laguna and many others rods are very nice i have no problem paying for them as i have a few Scott's fly rods that were 700.00,but i do have a couple of BP fly rods that work great to.

I'm not trying to start anything it was just a question.Leave it up to the punk to make a mess out of this.

Someone please delete this thread.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> If you have to ask then you don't fish enough. :headknock


If you have to have them to fish better, then you're just not that good of a fisherman.
"Weight, sensitivity, and action"...... jeeze, are y'all sticking them in your.......?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I knew this question would start a pis sing match because that is what the OP wanted.
> Keep using whatever makes you happy. To the rest of you that think just because some of us use high end rods and that makes us dumb or uppity or whatever, you can all kick rocks! I swear, no one can answer a **** question on here without hurting someone elses feelings. You guys are some of the same crowd that thinks banning this and that will solve a problem.
> High end rods are better because they are lighter, more sensitive and you can fish with them all day chunking lures and not be worn out like with the heavier meat sticks. Some of you probably don't grind all day so a heavier rod does not make any difference but I promise you, the guys like myself that will wade from daylight to dark or pole a skiff for several miles with a rod on their hip, we can tell the difference in a 2oz rod and a 3oz plus. Some folks like to toss their rods in the bed of their truck like firewood amongst beer cans and all sorts of trash, some of us transport them in the cab...you may reconsider buying a high modulus rod if you intend on mistreating it and expecting it not to break. Everyone fishes differently and if the old shrimp tail special is good enough for you, more power to you but don't come on here acting like anyone with a Laguna, Waterloo, H&H, Kistler, Loomis, Phenix, Sarge etc is an idiot for investing the coin on the rod they love to use. This is the reply the OP wanted, just trolling. His little followers will be along shortly bashing me like always for having an opinion.


If 1oz makes the difference in breaking you during a day of fishing, you should focus more time on your health rather than fishing. ****, I do more on accident, it seems, than you do on purpose!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Shrimpguts said:


> I still have them and i use them from time to time as i do the older ones i have.I have four Waterloo's,few FTU,ton of Houston made Allstars, bunch of TTF rods and use them all...like i said i got caught up in it a while back and the nicer rods are lighter and all,but i don't just grab those.I still buy the old ones when i can.


I've got caught up in it when I could afford something more expensive. Will the older All Stars (made in Houston) still catch fish? Sure will. I have some older rods that are in great shape. But they have been collecting dust for awhile. I might put them up for sale someday soon.

Recently started building rods as a hobby. I'm no pro rod builder, but when you end up buying a blank (not a high end blank or even a moderate priced blank), reel seat, cork handle, cork fore grip, set of guides (again not low end but not SIC guides either) and tip tops you end up spending a pretty good chunk of change. That is without the time to put together and wrap the guides. After you are done with a build, you get an idea what it takes to put a rod together.

Built a rod where the blank weighed 1.8 or 1.9 oz with nothing on it. After finished, it weighed 3.4oz. Not as light as some rods (Sarge), but as light as my older Waterloo rod.

With higher end guides (Recoil, Fuji titanium framed SIC guides or new Torzite guides) and higher end blanks and you get a pretty good idea how some rod companies are asking what they ask for their products. When you look at some of the works of art rods made by the custom rod builders on this site and you can only guess what they might ask for their skills and their time.

Like someone stated above, my higher end rods are not used for chunking bait under a cork, but are used for throwing lures. This is where paying extra for higher end blanks and guides pays off.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

I dont own one of those high end rods, but I can understand there are going to be many different reasons. You hit diminishing returns with anything after a certain point, and it ends up being about the amount of money you have/make compared to cost. It isn't the same to go with a $400 rod over $100 rod if you make six figures, but if you make $1600 a month, that puts it out of responsible reach for a hobby accessory.

I don't have one because I don't want to think about dropping or breaking it. I want rod I am happy to use to strap my kayak light to it, load it into my car without the care of a newborn, and won't have to sell a kidney if I drop it in the intercoastal. Peace of mind.

But I do want rod that is sensitive, enough that I can feel the structure and light bites. Of course this doesn't mean jack on tops and corks, so I've still got my ugly sticks for that.

But there is a satisfaction that comes with having well made things. Sometimes it is ostentatious, and we need everyone to know we have a taylor-made, limited edition rod in the colors of our taylor-made, limited edition alma mater. But more respectably, it could be about supporting a craftsman. I loved having wealthy clients with ridiculous taste in all the crafts I have done for work, because I get to really pour myself into it and flex my ability and grow. 

It could also be a confidence sink, knowing that if you have a problem, it wasnt your tackle. This is how I am with hooks--I am not ok with a less than sharp hook because I will always wonder if a fish got off because my hook wasnt up to snuff. I cant help it! But I can just keep em sharp and move on with my life. 

Even if it isn't handmade, but just well designed, and you have no need of help, keep in mind that the majority of time is not spent catching fish, but finding fish. Holding your rod and cranking that little handle, feathering line over and over. We don't like to fish in wind and drizzle, but not because it makes the catching less. It's because it makes the whole rest of the activity miserable for us as humans. Having very nice things does the opposite. It is a fundamental part of the sensory experience of fishing, and they want it to be something that they enjoy, something they can rely on, something that expresses themselves in a way they want, and something that makes them feel good. And none of us are doing this because we need to put food on the table, this is recreation, and those of us who care about our things or, like myself, just can't switch off mentally, are impacted by the sheer quality of things that surround us while we try to remember again why we were created.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

This thread is amusing. Reminds me of "What's with all these folks using braided line!" I respect valid questions but this one seems to be mediocore. I pay extra money for the shedded weight. Every portion of an ounce deducted counts.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> If 1oz makes the difference in breaking you during a day of fishing, you should focus more time on your health rather than fishing. ****, I do more on accident, it seems, than you do on purpose!


Now people that buy lightweight rods are weak and feeble. Wow, I just thought I had read it all on here until now. Do you use a ten foot Ugly Stik to throw lures? I am sure you could if you wanted to prove something. I really don't understand your last sentence. It really is amusing how much people think they know about a person's character, health, marital status etc. by what they read on here. 
What rods do you fish with? I'd like to know so I can judge you.


----------



## ScooterBoy (Jun 26, 2015)

Lol some people get to personal with all this expense stuff, me personally I enjoy fishing with the quality stuff and I can a afford it, but to each there own, I say if you have enough to blow on your expensive gear why not!?
Fish on everyone!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ScooterBoy said:


> Lol some people get to personal with all this expense stuff, me personally I enjoy fishing with the quality stuff and I can a afford it, but to each there own, I say if you have enough to blow on your expensive gear why not!?
> Fish on everyone!


Yes and welcome to usually 2cool.
Once again I go as high end as HnH not sure the weight they rock my boat.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Use whatever makes you happy. I'm not a pro angler though I've been fishing all my life. I couldn't hold a candle up against many of the guys here, though I do fish 6-9 days a month. I don't have a rod over 150 bucks. It's a hobby to me. My friends ask why I want 1000+ horsepower in my 3100 pound corvettes and I'm not happy with 700-800 horsepower. My answer is my results in competition street racing and timeslips at the racetrack. 

We all have our hobbies. I never judge a guy by the boat, line, or gear they use. If I was tournament angler, I'd have no racecars, an SCB and a boat filled with custom rods. I catch fish fine and have albums to prove it with many more hours on the water than some south Texas guides here with cheaper stuff, but I can't outfish the elite anglers, and know it. Some of these guys here are fantastic fisherman. Reverse the situation and ask them to join my sport, and there would probably be a short list of guys here that can keep up with me in my primary hobby, racing real street cars. 

Same goes for trucks, golf equipment, sporting clays/skeet shooting, etc. These are hobbies, and use what works for yourself without passing judgment on to fellow anglers for either a $30 rod, or $300. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I like my Ugly Stik. It's ugly alright, but it's very sturdy and catch ton of fish! I even customized it with bunch of tats.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Now people that buy lightweight rods are weak and feeble. Wow, I just thought I had read it all on here until now. Do you use a ten foot Ugly Stik to throw lures? I am sure you could if you wanted to prove something. I really don't understand your last sentence. It really is amusing how much people think they know about a person's character, health, marital status etc. by what they read on here.
> What rods do you fish with? I'd like to know so I can judge you.


Don't mind suckingsalty's post. He's an idiot.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

It's all in the mind. We are talking about ounces. I have the expensive rods but my favorite is the crucial by shamans.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TheSamarai said:


> It's all in the mind. We are talking about ounces. I have the expensive rods but my favorite is the crucial by shamans.


I never heard of Shamans. Are they new?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I probably can get my with six rods. Two for rainbow trout, One for black bass, and three for surf fishing. Add six reels and I cam good to go. You can get some good rods (both FTU and other brands) at the annual FTU sale in April each year. Just get there early and move quickly. I am not sure what the FTU warranty on their rods is still as good as it used to be. I have never paid over $100 for any rod. Pretty water reels under $100. Saltwater reels about $150 used with a power handle.


----------



## ssloan (Mar 6, 2007)

How about just buy American made rods. Forget the Chinese made rods that the retailersay $5.00 to have made and sell them to you for $79.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I knew this question would start a pis sing match because that is what the OP wanted.
> Keep using whatever makes you happy. To the rest of you that think just because some of us use high end rods and that makes us dumb or uppity or whatever, you can all kick rocks! I swear, no one can answer a **** question on here without hurting someone elses feelings. You guys are some of the same crowd that thinks banning this and that will solve a problem.
> High end rods are better because they are lighter, more sensitive and you can fish with them all day chunking lures and not be worn out like with the heavier meat sticks. Some of you probably don't grind all day so a heavier rod does not make any difference but I promise you, the guys like myself that will wade from daylight to dark or pole a skiff for several miles with a rod on their hip, we can tell the difference in a 2oz rod and a 3oz plus. Some folks like to toss their rods in the bed of their truck like firewood amongst beer cans and all sorts of trash, some of us transport them in the cab...you may reconsider buying a high modulus rod if you intend on mistreating it and expecting it not to break. Everyone fishes differently and if the old shrimp tail special is good enough for you, more power to you but don't come on here acting like anyone with a Laguna, Waterloo, H&H, Kistler, Loomis, Phenix, Sarge etc is an idiot for investing the coin on the rod they love to use. This is the reply the OP wanted, just trolling. His little followers will be along shortly bashing me like always for having an opinion.


I like to chunk croaker, get my limit by 10am then grind out the 12oz curls all day... talk about a workout! Grinding from 10am to midnight, the next day my whole body aches. You think those 8oz cans will help with that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

reelthreat said:


> I like to chunk croaker, get my limit by 10am then grind out the 12oz curls all day... talk about a workout! Grinding from 10am to midnight, the next day my whole body aches. You think those 8oz cans will help with that?


Try drinking whiskey and maybe switch to pads for those heavy flow days...


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Shrimpguts said:


> What is the obsession with these high end rods? I got caught up in it years ago ...different strokes.I was just curious.:brew2:


Not an obsession. I am getting older. I wanted a nice rod, and I saved and got one. I enjoy using it, to me it is fairly better than the other rods I used down here, and I have a nice 9.5 foot St Croix that I used for steelhead fishing in Canada. Love it. But it was not made for tossing arties in the marsh, or from a yak.
If I had more money, I would buy another couple of custom rods, plus I would have a nicer car and a better house. 5 bucks to one man is 50 to another. As posted earlier, if you cannot appreciate the difference than you should not get one.
I was going to get my nephew a custom rod as a gift, but my brother told me that he would not know the difference if I got him a less expensive off the rack rod. And he was right. They are not for everyone.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is all you really need...










Anything else is just showing off!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This is all you really need...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like line twist got the best of that high end fishing combo :rotfl:.

Then the barnacles, looks like someone threw that overboard sad3sm.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This is all you really need...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sale?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Try drinking whiskey and maybe switch to pads for those heavy flow days...


What brand pad do you use for those days?

Everyone else chill, I am sure his brand will vary from what you prefer but they all get the job done... no need for another pizzing match on this thread.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my rig.
Casting :









Reeling :









And my rod is a custom hickory stick!

Lighten up guys. LOL


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with cheap rods. Buy what you prefer and spend your money where u want to. The last thing I want to deal with on a day of fishing is equipment failure. Any equipment failure. So I err to the high end. If I have an opportunity to buy a product from someone who's honest, and a good dude in general, I do it. That's why I call Sarge when I'm buying rods. Not saying the other high end ones aren't honest at all. I'm sure they are. You earn your $, spend it how and where u want


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

It's sad someone ask a question and people give their opinion , and people get bent out of shape , then the thread goes a stray .. Stay on point . ................


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

ScooterBoy said:


> Can never Go wrong with a good Greenwater Series G loomis! By far the Lightest Rod I've ever used and most grip comfortable :+1:











You talking about this greenwater rod???
My favorite!!! You can feel the tail flapping on the swim bait!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

artys only said:


> It's sad someone ask a question and people give their opinion , and people get bent out of shape , then the thread goes a stray .. Stay on point . ................


Your postis one of the only replies that does not state an opinion about high end rods. Stay on point...


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

artys only said:


> It's sad someone ask a question and people give their opinion , and people get bent out of shape , then the thread goes a stray .. Stay on point . ................


Point is..SD53 is an idiot.Always crying like someone kicked him in his snatch again.


----------



## ScooterBoy (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes sir she's the one!! I have mine paired with a Quantum Smoke 30! She's a beast!!

I just finished buying a Daiwa T3 that I plan on pair with one as well.. Pricey but quality rod



T_rout said:


> ScooterBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Can never Go wrong with a good Greenwater Series G loomis! By far the Lightest Rod I've ever used and most grip comfortable :+1:
> ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Shrimpguts said:


> Point is..SD53 is an idiot.Always crying like someone kicked him in his snatch again.


47 years old? Really?


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Winters97gt said:


> Use whatever makes you happy. I'm not a pro angler though I've been fishing all my life. I couldn't hold a candle up against many of the guys here, though I do fish 6-9 days a month. I don't have a rod over 150 bucks. It's a hobby to me. My friends ask why I want 1000+ horsepower in my 3100 pound corvettes and I'm not happy with 700-800 horsepower. My answer is my results in competition street racing and timeslips at the racetrack.
> 
> We all have our hobbies. I never judge a guy by the boat, line, or gear they use. If I was tournament angler, I'd have no racecars, an SCB and a boat filled with custom rods. I catch fish fine and have albums to prove it with many more hours on the water than some south Texas guides here with cheaper stuff, but I can't outfish the elite anglers, and know it. Some of these guys here are fantastic fisherman. Reverse the situation and ask them to join my sport, and there would probably be a short list of guys here that can keep up with me in my primary hobby, racing real street cars.
> 
> ...


I use medium priced rods, but I do have about $3K worth of clubs in my golf bag.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Post*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Your postis one of the only replies that does not state an opinion about high end rods. Stay on point...


I own 4 Laguna's , 1 Waterloo , and and old all star titanium , they all fish well .

On point .


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I think most fisherman like to use the latest and coolest stuff on the market. Those high priced rods are definitely lighter and more sensitive. Hey, if that's how folks want to spend their money more power to them. I can afford to buy any rod out there but my inner cheapness always wins! I just can't fathom spending 300 bucks on a rod. That's just me. Having said that, I do have 3 high end rods that I use. One I paid full price, $200, and the other two are hand me downs from a buddy of mine who is sponsored by a rod company. So yes, I use nothing but high ends rods to chunk arties. I dont think I am obsessed with them but they are more refined than my bait chunkers.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Shrimpguts said:


> Point is..SD53 is an idiot.Always crying like someone kicked him in his snatch again.


He contributes so much to this site. Why would you make such a comment? You sir are the idiot.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

fishin shallow said:


> He contributes so much to this site. Why would you make such a comment? You sir are the idiot.


I'm sorry your right.He is valuable to this site and should be treated with the respect...:headknock
We are very lucky to have her.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

pknight6 said:


> I use medium priced rods, but I do have about $3K worth of clubs in my golf bag.


My point exactly. I use $300 clubs.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Go throw a 1/8 oz jig head with your choice of plastic with a $50 All Star then throw it with a Sarge custom. Find some trout that are not committing but lightly tapping or bumping your plastic. Your question will be answered......


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

This question has been brought up many times and I'm not even sure why?

Think about a Ford Pinto vs a Mercedes S class.
Why would people but Mercedes instead of Ford?
1) It gives BETTER RIDE
2) It shows HIGH CLASS
3) Last but not least, they can AFFORD IT


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup the lighter the rod and reel the easier it is on your wrist and shoulder. Used to heave a heavy combo around when I didn't know any better. Allows u to focus more on the motions than that burning pain after a while.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

OK. I can't stand it any longer. Maybe becouse I'm old school.
I understand wanting a high quality rod/reel. I see wanting the sensitivity in a high end rod and I absolutely have no problem with it at all. I don't care what other people do with their money. I can afford to buy them, but I don't. 
I say this without knowing if any of you have health issues and I have fished many 10 hour days from Bass fishing to the bay. 
Some of y'all are in your twenties and your telling me that if your rod weighed 2 more ounces you would be in pain and totally exhausted at the end of the day. Sorry, but the is a " Give me a break" statment.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

9121SS said:


> OK. I can't stand it any longer. Maybe becouse I'm old school.
> I understand wanting a high quality rod/reel. I see wanting the sensitivity in a high end rod and I absolutely have no problem with it at all. I don't care what other people do with their money. I can afford to buy them, but I don't.
> I say this without knowing if any of you have health issues and I have fished many 10 hour days from Bass fishing to the bay.
> Some of y'all are in your twenties and your telling me that if your rod weighed 2 more ounces you would be in pain and totally exhausted at the end of the day. Sorry, but the is a " Give me a break" statment.


Easy....she is a karate champion too! oh,and she will report you.............:walkingsm

The only reason i asked was because my buddy was dropping 300.00 on one.
Anyone ever use a Marsh rat rod? or have his contact info?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I use Marsh rat rods. They are great rods. I haven't bought one in many years but that is my go to rod. I especially like the shape of their corked handles. Marsh rat is run out of guys house as I recall. I tried looking them up last year but couldn't find much on the web. He is out of Alvin.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

GSMAN said:


> I use Marsh rat rods. They are great rods. I haven't bought one in many years but that is my go to rod. I especially like the shape of their corked handles. Marsh rat is run out of guys house as I recall. I tried looking them up last year but couldn't find much on the web. He is out of Alvin.


Yea i remember running into him at Whataburger in Alvin and he ask me if i would like to buy a rod from him...gave me a card weeks later he made me one,but have not heard from him since.


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Cheap or Expensive, Buy what you like and fish what you buy but only you will know the difference.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If your wading and throwing lures all day it makes a huge difference. If your drifting not so much.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

fishin shallow said:


> If your wading and throwing lures all day it makes a huge difference. If your drifting not so much.


That about says it all. If you're chunking bait use whatever rod you want. If you're fishing top waters for more than an hour or two you will definitely feel the difference between 2 ounces on your reel/rod or both. You're talking about saving $300-400 dollars on something that will make your hobby way easier and more enjoyable, and instead you could just go waste that money on 5-10 trips going out to eat or even more - a boat.

It's not like we're talking thousands of dollars. I really don't see what the big deal is and you don't really bring up any good points other than you just like using cheap rods. Good for you.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Sure, any rod will catch a fish. I have been building rods for 28 years and still go to the Big box stores and look at the rods on the rack, mainly to check out the quality. A Custom will have the correct guides and size/blank for the application at hand, fine tuned for optimum stress distribution as well as casting distance to enhance overall weight and sensitivity. Carefull choice of adhesives and finish and proper component surface prep also. Each cork handle is made from scratch, from any of the 10 different cork ring styles, hand turned on a lathe to customers hand dimensions as well as a comfortable length, no premade cork assemblies used.... thread color, inscriptions. etc, etc. And the biggie is they are not cheap. When a wader wades long distances from the boat he wants his best equipment at hand. Next time you get your hands on a custom rod from a reputable builder compare it to an off the rack rod and notice the differences. Great thread and thanks for posting.

Pods


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Pm me I can get you I touch with Mr. Bobby Reed Marsh ratt !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Why? Because I can and I want to.

Fishing is obviously an obsession for all of us. Why someone doesn't get or ridicules others for wanting nice toys to use in their obsession/hobby is beyond me.

I won't jack with you and your spincast reel and you leave me alone with my Tibor Everglades and NRX.


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

I found itâ€™s a lot less painful to find the tip broken off my $79.99 rod than it is on $179.99 rod. I may be rougher on my rods than the average fisherman because I have to replace 1 or 2 rods a year with broken tips and replace 4 or 5 eyelets on other rods. I do have kids and grand-kids that contribute a lot to the abuse but as long as they are outside enjoying themselves fishing I donâ€™t mind $79.99 every now and then vs $179.99.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Not interested in stirring the pot, but I am looking to replace my old shrimp tail special that finally broke. I will mount my old Curado on the replacement as a backup rod. I usually wade and drift fish throwing 1/8 oz to 1/4 oz sand eel Jr.s and some saltwater assasins. I am also looking at getting another setup. Thinking of getting a rod for the old curado and setting it up for topwaters and buying a new rig for throwing soft tails. Looking at Waterloo, Castaway, and G Loomis rods. I can't justify spending more than $100-175 for a rod so input is welcomed. As far as reels, I like really like Shimano, but I ain't spending $400.00 on a high end Shimano either. So, if you had $350-400 for a new soft plastic setup, and another $100-175 for a topwater rod, what would you buy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You really don't need a rod for tops and a rod for tails. I would rather spend a little more in one rod and reel that covers anything you want to throw. A Laguna Liquid Series Medium power rod with a decent reel like a Lews or chronarch 50E would be ideal. Just a suggestion.


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

Sum people spend $300 on a rod......Sum people spend $300 on a pocket knife.....just what you are into.:walkingsm

There is a definite difference in a 75$ and 300$ rod....IMO


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

A few years ago I ended up with a some gift cards to Roy's and decided to splurge on a nice rod. I purchased a Phenix MBX. If it were not for the gift cards I may have not spent the money. I now own three of them and my next one will be the same.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Custom rods are expensive.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

9121SS said:


> This is my rig.
> Casting :
> 
> 
> ...


While you're BS'ing, I watched some asian guy at the jetties using a rig like that and freeline pitching croaker as far as some of the other guys with high end rods and reels. It was pretty dang impressive.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

RX8 and Bushido blanks have worked for me as spec rigs. 

Jawbreaker customs on ebay is informed, experienced and will work to ensure you're pleased with the rod...he has great prices too


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

woody7 said:


> Not interested in stirring the pot, but I am looking to replace my old shrimp tail special that finally broke. I will mount my old Curado on the replacement as a backup rod. I usually wade and drift fish throwing 1/8 oz to 1/4 oz sand eel Jr.s and some saltwater assasins. I am also looking at getting another setup. Thinking of getting a rod for the old curado and setting it up for topwaters and buying a new rig for throwing soft tails. Looking at Waterloo, Castaway, and G Loomis rods. I can't justify spending more than $100-175 for a rod so input is welcomed. As far as reels, I like really like Shimano, but I ain't spending $400.00 on a high end Shimano either. So, if you had $350-400 for a new soft plastic setup, and another $100-175 for a topwater rod, what would you buy? Thanks in advance.


Order you a phenix M1 and find you a Chronarch 50e on sale at academy for 159.00

I build rods, that M1 blank is the best of both Worlds light and strong. Its about the only rod under 350.00 I would recommend.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Phenix_M1_Casting_Rods/descpage-PMOC.html


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Cheap/High End is all a matter of perspective, in both cost and worth to each individual. I work for a great company and make a good salary, so one man's "high end" may be a normal cost for a rod for myself. It's all perspective and a matter of priority.

Prior to building my own rods, I bought a few Phenix rods, the M1 and MBX Ultra. I love them both, but what I can buy off the shelf directly from Phenix, I can custom build on their blanks, creating a better rod because it's totally personalized to my style of fishing. That to me is the advantage of a custom rod.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Cheap/High End is all a matter of perspective, in both cost and worth to each individual. I work for a great company and make a good salary, so one man's "high end" may be a normal cost for a rod for myself. It's all perspective and a matter of priority.
> 
> Prior to building my own rods, I bought a few Phenix rods, the M1 and MBX Ultra. I love them both, but what I can buy off the shelf directly from Phenix, I can custom build on their blanks, creating a better rod because it's totally personalized to my style of fishing. That to me is the advantage of a custom rod.


This was a question I was wondering. With what a true "high end" rod costs, why not go the custom rod route? You can get it personalized to your taste (grips, color, eye size, etc) and probably spend about the same as one of the high end brands.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> [/URL
> 
> Once You get one of these you'll understand why!!!


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Cheap/High End is all a matter of perspective, in both cost and worth to each individual. I work for a great company and make a good salary, so one man's "high end" may be a normal cost for a rod for myself. It's all perspective and a matter of priority.
> 
> QUOTE]LOL


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Rooster 1 said:


> TXFishSlayer said:
> 
> 
> > Cheap/High End is all a matter of perspective, in both cost and worth to each individual. I work for a great company and make a good salary, so one man's "high end" may be a normal cost for a rod for myself. It's all perspective and a matter of priority.
> ...


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Laguna has a new liquid series that is light and strong. Modified blanks have been in testing with several guides over the past several months and they have just been released to the public as of last week. 159.99 and you're set. Give the shop a call @ 281-665-1300 and tell em I sent you.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Southwest Airlines lost my rods on a trip to LLM a few years ago (they actually made a later flight, and SW hot-shot delivered the rods to me at 10pm that night). 

I cant tell you how frustrated i was not having the 5 rods i packed, but had the reels in my luggage, thankfully. So Dad and I swung by Bass Pro in Harlingen before we left for the island and I grabbed a G Loomis Greenwater 7'. My collection consists of a few Allstars, Rodsmiths, Castaway, nothing too expensive. The G Loomis is definitely the most $$ i have in a rod, but let me tell you i flat out love that rod. So im kinda glad SW boggled my luggage, since in the end i found my fav rod.

Buy once, cry once. If this is your hobby, buy the best you can afford and be happy. Some guys with all the money in the world cant catch fish on the best gear. 

Everyone is different, thank God. Imagine how boring this site would be if everyone agreed on everything. 

Fish ON!


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I'm partial to my all star shrimp tail special which I've had for at least 25 years. I also have some castaway rods and American rodsmiths. I just bought a Hook Spit tempest which I've not caught fish with yet.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Txbred,

Gloomis greenwater is just a middle-low end rod ($200's). If you love this rod, check out the GLX (middle end - $300-400) or even the NRX (high end - $500) rods.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

AlCapone said:


> Txbred,
> 
> Gloomis greenwater is just a middle-low end rod ($200's). If you love this rod, check out the GLX (middle end - $300-400) or even the NRX (high end - $500) rods.


i guess i just exposed my pay grade. I'll have to break a good rod or two before i can splurge on a $400+ rod. My reels only cost about $160 ea. I figured i was a big baller going all out like that, but there is always something a little better, a little more $$.

Thanks Al, I'll get my hands on one next time im at FTU. Can't say i'll drop the coin even if i love it, but Christmas is just around the corner all ready.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

I have used dozens and dozens of rods over the years, both high end and low end, and to me nothing tops the Waterloo HP Slam Mag. To me, there is a huge difference between rods, and the Slam Mag has the perfect weight, action, feel, cast & look that works for me. 

Personally, I dont care if the rod cost $5 or $500. I like what I like, and I just so happened to fit well with the Slam Mag over almost all the others people have been naming.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

she once said its not about the length, sensitivity or weight of the rod, its all about how you use it. ive always gone by you get what you pay for. on them weird bite days when they are barely grabbing the bait or its blowing its *** off and you cant feel a bite with a high end rod you will be able to feel that bite. If i had to recommend a rod company it would be sarge custom rods till the day I die lol


----------

